# Converting fire prism to falcon conversion?(Eldar)?



## lich (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be getting a fireprism quite soon:grin: However I've realized the similarities in the model between the Falcon and Prism. Since most of this costs me lots of money as a struggling student, I would like to know if there is any (cheap) way of easily converting a Fire Prism into a Falcon. I know that magnets are the key to this since I want to have the agility to swap out easily. Does any user have a guide or advice how to do this? I did a search and couldnt find it. Thanks.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The key here I think is what comes in the Fireprism box? Do you get the parts to make a complete falcon? Also how heavy is the prism that is going to be the restriction when using magnets to swap ouf the pieces. It maybe that you can create 2 turrets and just swap them over (not sure about the different secondry weapon systems on falcons/prism though).


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnets are not the easy option.
The fire prism bits are all metal - and heavy as feth on top of that.
There was a template someone on warseer posted to replicate it in plasticard (which would make it lighter and a more suitable option for magnetising for swappability).
I'll see if I can find it. I've already posted it as a reply to someone else's question on it - I should be able to find it - but it's late and I'm tired after a 3 hour road trip.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

The fire prism box will come with everythign you need to make a falcon except the internal turret bits and guns.

Asside from constructing a home-made falcon turret. Check out the bits sites. If you're lucky you'll fnd the peices to construct the falcon turret. At that point all you have to do is swap turrets back and forth.

However, this is a VERY common conversion, and the bits are usualy sold out. You might have to keep an eye on it for a while before you can get them.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like a fun conversion, and a worthwhile one. If you ever get to it, then it`ll be worth it to see it!

Pherion did something similar, with magnets a while back, although I think that was the front sponson weapon, no?


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I recently converted 2 Fire Prisms into Falcons for the hell of it. I have no intention to use more then 1 Falcon right now.

Here's what you will need.

Magnets, Greenstuff, Drill and Pins, and mystery rubber.

Take your Pulse Laser and fill in the area where the weapon would mount on the Turrent. 

Once your done you can Magnetize your Pulse Laser and your Prism Cannon. 

For the Prism Cannon drill a whole for a thick/sturdy pin underneath where the Prism Cannon would rest against the tank due to its weight. 

Insert the pin into the Prism Cannon so that some of it sticks out. This is going to hold up the Prism Cannon so that it doesn't look like its trying to shoot itself.

Now glue your mystery rubber padding to other end. (I used a small rubber furniture stopper I found) This will protect your pin from constantly scratching your tank.

Now feel free to swap weapons for whenever you want a Fire Prism or a Falcon. Easy way to save tons of money.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any pictures Horridform?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Indeed I'd like to see some pics of this conversion. I might just have to try it myself since I've got another falcon chassis and fire prims bits floating around.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Found the plasticarded crystal prism idea.
Link:http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213577. Includes template for crystal prism.










As it's an all-plastic conversion, it would make magnestising so much easier.


----------

